# Pestacator 2000 Plus... help!



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I live with my sister, who is a serious neat-freak. She recently saw a mouse in the house and went out and bought the Pestacator 2000, which is an electronic device that repels rodents. I won't let her plug it in, though, because I am worried that this will bother/hurt my rats. They're on the second floor and the device would be plugged in on the first floor. She claims that it won't hurt them since they're upstairs, but I don't know if I agree. 

I tried googling but I couldn't really find information about this.. anyone know anything? I'm not allowing her to use it until I know for sure.. but she's really getting antsy about it. I'm assuming that I should not let her use it, just asking in case anyone here knows anything about this. 

And if I can't, any other products we can use to get rid of household mice without harming my boys. :] 
Thanks! :]


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

This is what I found located here: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/pestacator



> Pest a Cator 2000 - We recommend the PEST A CATOR 2000 for the standard-sized home.
> 
> A standard-sized home is generally regarded as approximately 2000 square feet. Multiple units are needed in larger areas or multiple stories. As with the PEST A CATOR 1000, the patented pulse technology allows it to be plugged into any 110V outlet within the home.
> 
> ...


*bolded by me...


If it were me, I would not take a chance...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

hmmm..is this changing sound waves? If it is I would say a resounding NO!
I have a ratgirl whose original owner's landlord installed an electronic rodent repellent. The little rat girl reacted very badly. She was staggering in circles, crying out, throwing her head around, retching, etc  The whole premise is that constantly changing ultrasonic sounds will bother the rodent enough and they will leave the area. If its one sound, they can get used to it but they keep changing frequencies (?) and it drives them away. A captive rodent suffers.

My poor Cheynoa was kept outside for a week and it took that long to recover from her ordeal before I got her.

She's fine and happy now in with one of my colonies


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I'd say that's a good bet as to what it is. I'm not sure whether the soundwaves change or not, although I'd assume so if that's the best way to get rid of them. That poor little girl! :[


Either way, your response means I won't be letting my sister plug that thing in until my boys and I are living somewhere else!!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

In the mean time, you could get some humane traps and set them up


----------

